# NHS???



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am asking on behalf of my cousin... is IVF NHS funded for gay couples (female) ??

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *Hope*, 
It depends on a number of things. Where you live, what treatment you've previously had, age, bmi, any other children the list goes on. 
If they have a look on infertilitynetworkuk.com it lists the criterias that each CCG works too. 
They are all slightly different, most make you do at least 6 iui's in a clinical environment, so these have to be through a clinic not at home with a donor. Some want up to 10! It can get very expensive. 
We had to do 6 through a clinic and now we're entitled to 3 goes at ivf after them being unsuccessful. 
Best of luck to them. X


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

As above it depends on the post code lottery.  That said if you had the time and energy you can appeal a NO decision if the CCG does not follow NICE guidelines.  My wife and I are not funded as our CCG cuts all treatment once over 35, in reality we could have appealed as NICE recommends treatment up to 40 I think  however it would be a chance thing and we decided just to go private.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info ladies. I will pass this on to my cousin xx


----------



## kasara (Apr 5, 2013)

This is a very interesting topic for me and my wife.

Hello! Sorry we haven't introduced ourselves properly yet, but we are so intensely excited about the prospect of having children that this topic has brought about the questions of; will the NHS fund us? Are we considered as needing fertility treatment? Do we have a chance of getting help with fertility treatment? etc (the usual questions that nobody can answer).

I have just turned 36 and my wife is 27. I don't have age on my side and my wife has PCOS and has recently had endometreosis tissue removed. We both want to have children, one each would be our perfect result but of course we understand that it might not be possible. Our previous plan was to go to Denmark and use donor sperm from Cryos but after pricing it all up we soon realised that it was out of our reach.

I am currently awaiting blood tests for progesterone and other fertility tests from my local GP. I previously had doctors that seemed almost homophobic, but a new, young, female doctor has recently started at my surgery that has reignited my trust and belief in the system when she agreed to perform the tests required.

We live in Herefordshire and the xls sheet that I have downloaded has informed us that treatment for same-sex couples in our area is impossible. Can a GP change this? Could we be the first in our area to achieve fertility treatment?

What we have tried before: donor sperm insemination like ICI at home.


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi, I really don't think you should rule out getting funding from the NHS without trying. I know some areas are better than others but some are so vague about their same sex policies that it's definitely worth trying!
Our GP referred us to the local fertility unit at the hospital who have been fab! We were told went we first met with them that the chances for funding we're very slim if there was no fertility issue (apparently no sperm doesn't count!) but they were more than happy to get us both fully checked out to see if there was any underlying issue. 
After a few months on blood tests and tube tests and a laparoscopy for my wife we were given a clean bill of health - we thought that would be the end of our Nhs journey but amazingly we've just been funded for 3 rounds of unmedicated iui! 
All the staff we've met have been brilliant and very supportive and really felt like everyone was rooting for us to get the funding!
What have you got to lose by trying


----------



## kasara (Apr 5, 2013)

@Elerifairy Thank you for your positive story. This sure does make us feel more positive. You are right, there is nothing to lose by trying!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Kasara*, we thought we'd never get and granted it took a while but we got 3 goes at ivf in the end. Good luck x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

My DW and I thought that we wouldn't get funding either. We initially started the process through the LWC and saw my GP to see if she would organise some blood test and HSG for us instead she referred us to the Homerton. We were very surprised to find out on our first appointment at the Homerton we were eligible for funding. It really does depend on where you live but it is definitely worth looking into.


----------



## kasara (Apr 5, 2013)

I think we will have more of an idea at the end of this month after the initial tests have been performed and I can talk to my GP, I am hoping she has good news for us but if anything, just doing the tests for us means she has some understanding and hasn't been judgmental at all.

I did find on this website http://www.fertilityfairness.co.uk/nhs-fertility-services/ivf-provision-in-england/the-midlands-and-east/ that funding in our areas for same-sex couples is a big fat NO but maybe that is ready to change, fingers crossed.

Thanks again for all of these great replies.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Kasara*, what CCG are you under? I didn't read that as they don't offer same-sex just that they don't follow the guidelines with the amount of cycles. X


----------

